# Beach Lineup



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Well gents I am finally making it back to the beach for a week this weekend. All vacations were on hold last year due to Kailee being born in April. With her a little older now, the annual trip to the beach with the entire family is on. Flying out Saturday morning and flying back the following Saturday evening. Def some beach, golf (tons of it), drinking, and cigars is on the menu. Right now the cigar lineup looks like this....

06 Cohiba Esplendido (Thank you Tripp)
10 Behike 52
04 Romeo y Julieta EL No2 (Thank you Bob)
99 Romeo y Julieta Ex No4

As you can see I still need to add a few to the list, especially for the golf course as I do not tend to smoke any high end cubans on the course. I just usually take a couple of my favorite golf course smokes, Man O War Virtues. I love smoking a cigar on the course, but I'm focused on my game and I can't babysit a $20+ cigar when playing golf.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

very nice David, enjoy the vacation and golf, gotta say I'm a bit jealous-of the cigars and teeing it up. BTW- thought you talked to TW, looks like the wheels feel of-went from -2 to +2 real fast, at least you got some other players.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I suspect you will have a "welcome home" gift waiting for
you when you get home
0307 1790 0000 9298 8746....
Have a great vacation...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I usually take my larger vitolas to the golf course. I don't usually feel like sitting at home and smoking a 7inch mammoth... But on the course, that is easy to do.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I suspect you will have a "welcome home" gift waiting for
> you when you get home
> 0307 1790 0000 9298 8746....
> Have a great vacation...


Oh my god Al what are you up to now? LOL.

Thank you kind sir and it will def be a nice welcome home gift. I've got a neighbor snagging the mail for me everyday, so the box will be inside on the counter while we are gone. She goes over and feeds our cat while we are gone. Nice knowing they won't be sitting in the hit mailbox!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> very nice David, enjoy the vacation and golf, gotta say I'm a bit jealous-of the cigars and teeing it up. BTW- thought you talked to TW, looks like the wheels feel of-went from -2 to +2 real fast, at least you got some other players.


Bah no kidding right? He was -3 after five, then +5 the last four holes. I called, but he didn't answer because he didn't want to hear me bitching him out.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I usually take my larger vitolas to the golf course. I don't usually feel like sitting at home and smoking a 7inch mammoth... But on the course, that is easy to do.


I've got a couple nice size Man O War's for the course. One for each nine holes. I like the larger sticks on the course too as they last longer, but no way I want to be laying down/picking up an 04 RyJ EL all the time and risk the cigar dropping off the cart and etc. I'll save the precious cubans for the beach and patio at night.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I've got a couple nice size Man O War's for the course. One for each nine holes. I like the larger sticks on the course too as they last longer, but no way I want to be laying down/picking up an 04 RyJ EL all the time and risk the cigar dropping off the cart and etc. I'll save the precious cubans for the beach and patio at night.


Ahhh - the dilemmas of the fast, furious and famous....

Enjoy the beach, golf, cigars, drinks, family & vacation David!


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Well gents I am finally making it back to the beach for a week this weekend. All vacations were on hold last year due to Kailee being born in April. With her a little older now, the annual trip to the beach with the entire family is on. Flying out Saturday morning and flying back the following Saturday evening. Def some beach, golf (tons of it), drinking, and cigars is on the menu. Right now the cigar lineup looks like this....
> 
> 06 Cohiba Esplendido (Thank you Tripp)
> 10 Behike 52
> ...


Nice line-up you have started there, David :tu

I, too, tend to smoke just my solid "staple" cigars on the course like 601 blues, le Bijous, etc. Anything toro size or longer typically.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Shawn and Bill!

If anyone has any suggestions for the course, or for relaxation, throw it out there!! I've got at least three days of golf planned. Just booked my first tee time for Monday at 9am earlier this morning.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> If anyone has any suggestions for the course, or for relaxation, throw it out there!! I've got at least three days of golf planned. Just booked my first tee time for Monday at 9am earlier this morning.


I usually just grab any really large cigars I have lying around for the golf course. Any churchill or double corona, and Nubs work well too. I also like Diesel UC's on the course.

How's the golf game been lately?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Mutombo said:


> I usually just grab any really large cigars I have lying around for the golf course. Any churchill or double corona, and Nubs work well too. I also like Diesel UC's on the course.
> 
> How's the golf game been lately?


Sad to say I've been out roughly three times this year? First time was a four man scramble three guys called me to play in. Actually played well, we shot -14 and took first place. Two months ago I made it out to a local country club with a guy I'm good friends with, shot a 78, not bad second time out. Played three weeks ago and popped a 76, but it was a birdie, bogey back and forth day, couldn't keep the bogey's out! LOL.

If I can break 75 once at the beach I'll be happy.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra ... you can get them at TPS inexpensively and they're really awesome big cigars. 
Why don't I see a Reynaldo or CF in your lineup???


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

David- enjoy the trip.

For relaxation time I would suggest a Lancero from Cohiba, Trinidad or Montecristo. Something about slowly sipping on a Lancero while looking over the water is always great.

Best regards, tony


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

David, it looks like you are going to have a horrible time on the beach. I am really sorry that you have to go this year...just know that I'd be more than willing to take your spot...if need be. I'd do anything for you bro!

Naw! Who am I kidding...nice lineup...enjoy your time!!!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Ah, throw in a VI for good measure  I think you have a few lying around haha.

Enjoy your vacation man, I know you've been looking forward to it!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra ... you can get them at TPS inexpensively and they're really awesome big cigars.
> Why don't I see a Reynaldo or CF in your lineup???


Hmm do not believe I've had one and just may make a pit stop there tomorrow night. This cigar better rock or I'm rock Tampa.

Saving the customs when I can Charlie, not many of those bad boys around!



aea6574 said:


> David- enjoy the trip.
> 
> For relaxation time I would suggest a Lancero from Cohiba, Trinidad or Montecristo. Something about slowly sipping on a Lancero while looking over the water is always great.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Thank you Tony. Do not have many Lancero's, but did smoke my first a few months back thanks to Charlie. May have one in the humi and pack it as well!



quo155 said:


> David, it looks like you are going to have a horrible time on the beach. I am really sorry that you have to go this year...just know that I'd be more than willing to take your spot...if need be. I'd do anything for you bro!
> 
> Naw! Who am I kidding...nice lineup...enjoy your time!!!


LOL. If I ever need a replacement, I'll let you know!



Short and Sweet said:


> Ah, throw in a VI for good measure  I think you have a few lying around haha.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation man, I know you've been looking forward to it!


The Siglo VI was a given, just forgot about it and didn't put it on my list. Def one of my top smokes!!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Enjoy the golfing and the beach! I'm taking a Lusi, a short, and an 898 along with a VR Famosa with me and some Perdomo Champagnes.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

astripp said:


> Enjoy the golfing and the beach! I'm taking a Lusi, a short, and an 898 along with a VR Famosa with me and some Perdomo Champagnes.


Very nice and an action packed list as well Andrew. Just had a box of Shorts show up this week, but they are in the freezer. Enjoy the beach as well my friend!!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't forget your dark sunglasses and binoculars (they don't always walk right by you):nono: :biglaugh:

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm with the rest of the guys on the big smokes for the course/beach. I took a whole tupperdore full of churchills on my recent trip to Jamaica. Didn't come back with many though lol

I usually don't smoke my good stuff on the beach though. Almost always too windy or hot to enjoy them as much as they should be


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Short and Sweet said:


> Ah, throw in a VI for good measure  I think you have a few lying around haha.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation man, I know you've been looking forward to it!


I'm with Ben. Take a few! Sounds like a great time my friend. Have a safe and happy trip!!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I just finished packing the herfador for vacation, and figured it'd be good to share a photo of the lineup so we can get David to do the same with his beach lineup.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

That's a great looking lineup! I don't get through that many smokes in a month! Enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

On vacation I usually smoke 3 cigars a day. Something light in the morning with coffee, HdM Epicure 1 or 2, ERDM, etc. A robusto in the afternoon, CoRo, BRC, RASS, etc. Evenings I try to really spoil myself. I had a Cohiba Sublime EL 04, a SCdlH from one of the humidors, and a Robaina from the farm, not a PDR, but one of the monsters rolled when the Master was still alive. A patrino? Sp? Weighed about half a pound. 

I think great cigars in the evenings make for a perfect vacation. 

Have a wonderful trip David!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

bpegler said:


> On vacation I usually smoke 3 cigars a day. Something light in the morning with coffee, HdM Epicure 1 or 2, ERDM, etc. A robusto in the afternoon, CoRo, BRC, RASS, etc. Evenings I try to really spoil myself. I had a Cohiba Sublime EL 04, a SCdlH from one of the humidors, and a Robaina from the farm, not a PDR, but one of the monsters rolled when the Master was still alive. A patrino? Sp? Weighed about half a pound.
> 
> I think great cigars in the evenings make for a perfect vacation.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip David!


:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry: This man knows how to vacation!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Have a great trip!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Enjoy the golf mate! Hopefully I'll be getting out for my first round in about 7 months this weekend, I'll be happy if I hit below 90...might take me a while to find my swing again.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I will say I really enjoyed the HdM Epicure 1 I smoked when I went to the beach last year. I personally think it has a profile that works with the beach.


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Thanks Shawn and Bill!
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions for the course, or for relaxation, throw it out there!! I've got at least three days of golf planned. Just booked my first tee time for Monday at 9am earlier this morning.


One suggestion I have for you is a Davidoff Diadema Fina. Smoked one about a month ago on my anniversary and WOW, what a great smoke! Same goes for an Avo 22 Euro!



Starbuck said:


> Sad to say I've been out roughly three times this year? First time was a four man scramble three guys called me to play in. Actually played well, we shot -14 and took first place. Two months ago I made it out to a local country club with a guy I'm good friends with, shot a 78, not bad second time out. Played three weeks ago and popped a 76, but it was a birdie, bogey back and forth day, couldn't keep the bogey's out! LOL.
> 
> If I can break 75 once at the beach I'll be happy.


A 78 & 76 with very few rounds played??? Impressive! I just broke 80 for the first time two weeks ago with a 78 and shot a 77 on Sunday. Had my last team match today and beat the guy 7 & 6. I was given an 80 but didn't even play the last 3 holes (was given bogeys hence the 80) once we closed out the team score too.

Hope you break 75, or hell, even par :tu


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> I'm with Ben. Take a few! Sounds like a great time my friend. Have a safe and happy trip!!


Colin knows what's up!

Silgo VI's daily LOL


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Short and Sweet said:


> Colin knows what's up!
> 
> Silgo VI's daily LOL


Someone better be following their own advice in a few months time. LOL


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Someone better be following their own advice in a few months time. LOL


At least one will make it's journey to NC! Some other stick will be coming along too lol  One that David currently has in his but in a different size!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

astripp said:


> I just finished packing the herfador for vacation, and figured it'd be good to share a photo of the lineup so we can get David to do the same with his beach lineup.


Excellent idea. I'll see if I've got some spare time in between all the packing to do tonight to lay them out and snap a pic!! Have a great time at the beach!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't forget to stop and grab a couple Oliva Serie V Churchill Extras


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Don't forget to stop and grab a couple Oliva Serie V Churchill Extras


Leaving work five mins early to swing by the PS to snag five for the trip!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

man, I need to head to the beaches with you guys.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

It looks like you are off to a good start with your selection. Hall of Famers...

I have played three rounds of golf with my own ball and three best shots. Personal rounds were 96 in Tucson back in Feb, 86 in Colorado a few weeks back featuring an 11 on a par four, and the follow up afternoon round was a 76 with a hole in one thrown in. Consistent as always...

I am taking the family to Siesta Key in Sarasota coupled with a trip to Disney in September. I can't wait for the comfortable nights on the deck smoking something. I better get my selection started.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Alright well here is part of the lineup. As you can see three of the sticks are the Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra based on Charlie's recommendation.



















The rest are for my brother who rarely smokes cigars and when he does, it's the Acid line. I've given him Siglo VI's and he smokes them like a cigarette and about halfway throws out the rest. So since he is paying for golf all week, figured it was the least I could do and pick up a few sticks I know he will enjoy.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Keep those Kubas away from the rest of your sticks unless you want your Sig VI's to taste like Acids!

Have fun!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Mutombo said:


> Keep those Kubas away from the rest of your sticks unless you want your Sig VI's to taste like Acids!
> 
> Have fun!


Haha yeah all of the Acid sticks will go in a separate bag with a water pillow and I'll give them to him tomorrow after we land.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Haha yeah all of the Acid sticks will go in a separate bag with a water pillow and I'll give them to him tomorrow after we land.


What about the rest of the lineup (yours)?? And by the way, I ALWAYS shoot under 75 when I play - - - (_on the front nine!)_

Enjoy David


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> What about the rest of the lineup (yours)?? And by the way, I ALWAYS shoot under 75 when I play - - - (_on the front nine!)_
> 
> Enjoy David


LOL well really if I broke 75 next week, I'd be really happy and little over confident about my game. Not likely to happen since I'm going to be a little rough around the edges and ball control is probably not going to be there. Rather than placing my drives, setup shots, and second shots where I want, they are going to be a little off. Not to mention what the putting game will be like as well. I've been a very consistent putter, but Bermuda greens can be a b!tch and not show their true breaks. The biggest thing will be is a great day at the course with my father and brother smoking a few cigars and have a couple of drinks. If I shot a 100 I don't think it would matter to me...lol.

The rest of the lineup will be posted tonight. I ran to my local B&M during lunch and picked those up, snapped a pic with my phone and uploaded from the office.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

David,

Your brother smokes Acids? Are you sure you're really related? Could there have been a mix up at the hospital? Be sure to stay upwind when he smokes those things. 

Have a wonderful trip buddy!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> David,
> 
> Your brother smokes Acids? Are you sure you're really related? Could there have been a mix up at the hospital? Be sure to stay upwind when he smokes those things.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip buddy!


LMAO yep sure does Bob. He's not a big cigar smoker, likes something sweet and easy to enjoy. I've given him a ton of sticks to try, but nothing appeals him. He might smoke 20 cigars a year, and when he does, it's always on the golf course. So he just sticks to the Acid sticks and I'll buy them for him when I know when we are getting together. He usually keeps a box or two of the Blondies on his office desk for show...lol.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Nothing wrong with supporting DE so they can keep making those LPs


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Don't forget to stop and grab a couple Oliva Serie V Churchill Extras


Ok sounds like I gotta try some of those lol. I was gonna sugest a Cain F Double toro, if he likes a strong smoke. Any of the Cains are very good though, I prefer the F though.



bigslowrock said:


> Nothing wrong with supporting DE so they can keep making those LPs


Agreed, good thing the Acids one of the best selling cigars out there lol. Ill admit though, Ive been know to smoke an Acid myself from time to time lol. every now and the aint bad, its rare though.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry guys did not have time to snap a picture of the lineup. Cigars are packed and ready to go, but I can tell you what I did pack.

10 Behike 54
09 Cohiba Siglo VI
04 Romeo y Julieta No2
06 Cohiba Espsy
10 Party Shorts
99 Rome y Julieta Ex No4
10 Carlos Fernandez Custom Roll
98 Partagas 898
10 Man O War Virtue
09 Opus X 

Plus my stash from this afternoons picture.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

This thread has inspired me to start thinking about what I am gonna smoke in cancun in oct.. 64 days to go..:banana:

I've even went so far as putting them in the 64rh cooler from the higher rh humidors..


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Morning Puff! Vacation has been great so far. Thought I'd share my view this morning while enjoying a 05 Party Short with some Starbucks coffee! Just about to head to the course for a little warm up and teeoff at 9am! Will report back later on today's round.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks nice David! Enjoy my friend!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Ben! Lit up the Olivia V after making a 10 footer for birdie on the opening hole. Played really well, better than I thought I would. Managed to shoot a 76 for the round and had a shot for a 75 on 18 after missing an eight footer for birdie. I did take a double on a bitch @ss par three number eight on the front nine that was playing about 225 into the wind over all water. Landed on the slop in between the green and water...backed up...and rolled into the drink! Ah I was pissed....lol.

Smoked a Man O War Robusto on the back nine.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks good! Sun, sea, golf, family, cigars ... sounds like an unbeatable day!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Thanks Ben! Lit up the Olivia V after making a 10 footer for birdie on the opening hole. Played really well, better than I thought I would. Managed to shoot a 76 for the round and had a shot for a 75 on 18 after missing an eight footer for birdie. I did take a double on a bitch @ss par three number eight on the front nine that was playing about 225 into the wind over all water. Landed on the slop in between the green and water...backed up...and rolled into the drink! Ah I was pissed....lol.
> 
> Smoked a Man O War Robusto on the back nine.


Seriously looks like you are having a bad time...you've got to get back home...and soon! :sorry:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice view!!! Makes wish I was back on my 6 month holiday....


----------

